# Trimix Injection



## Partha (Apr 1, 2009)

*What HCPCS code(s) can be billed for Trimix injection into corpus cavernosam which is compounded by pharmacy from papaverine HCl, phentolamine mesylate, Caverject?

Responses will be greatly appreciated!!!*


----------



## Alice M. Kater (Apr 1, 2009)

Our physicians issue a script to the patient which he then has filled and brings to the
office for injection.  We quit trying to bill for Trimix many years ago.  We used to break
it down into components and bill for each component; however, per Dr. Michael Ferragamo, MD senior urologist, Urocare Associates of New York who is considered by
many to be an expert in urology coding/billing; this was an inappropriate billing practice.
Hence, our physicians revamped our Trimix policy and began issuing scripts.


----------



## JBJ (Apr 5, 2009)

*Trimix*

We follow the same practice as Alice.  It's just easiest for all involved.


----------



## Partha (Apr 6, 2009)

*Thank you!*


----------

